# Alabama Jetties



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

1st does ala. require a spearfishing liscience? Looks like they do.

Can a diver spear fish the jetties at perdido pass? Couldn't find specific info in ala. regs covering this. I know in fla. you have to be 1500' if attatched to shore.

Last but not least. My father is 65, fla resident. Is he required to posses a fishing liscience if he wants to fish?

Are the stinging jellies still floating around in large numbers making diving at this location a non-option?

Thanks for the replies.


----------

